# Some pics of my latest Stock



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's some pics of some recently acquired fish:
This is Falciculia :








Some white calvus:
























Some Specisous(sp?)
























Picked this guy and some gals up from Tjudy, thanks Ted!
















and then my calico's:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow those fish look awesome. I really like the plecos. I need to get you over to my place and get you to redecorate my tanks as they look kind of just normal and not awesome like your tank does.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

Very nice looking fish


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Gotta love Tangs. Those Apistos are great also! Orange C o c katoos?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

orange and tripple reds


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Those are great shots. Clear, crisp, and great fish to boot.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

gotta love those calvus, still some of my fav's!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks  I have some excellent photo's of my shrooms [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Nice Tangs Marty!!! Nice pics too!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------

